# Buxton, Day 1



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Fishing trip in Buxton started at 3:15. Beautiful Carolina blue skies the whole trip, light winds. Home was about 42 when we left, Buxton low 70's.

Puppy was a pain the whole trip. Dripping drool over the dash, steering wheel and me. I spent my time wiping the steering wheel, turning off the windshield wipers and hazard flashers. As she turned on the passenger seat, her head would avoid the steering wheel and knock the wipers on. As it came back up it hit the dash and turned on the 4-way flashers. I could yell and get her to lay down... for a few seconds. She was as ready for Buxton as I was!

Anyway. Beach out front looks great. The drop-off is about 40 feet from the deck at dead low. Didn't see any surfers walking it but the water was pretty clear and I'd guess it to be 3 or 4 feet deep. The slough looks great, nice deep section right off the deck. The first bar is an easy cast with a bottom rig, heaver could go over it. Just past high tide now and waves are breaking, on average, about 10 feet from the deck. Smaller ones breaking right at it. No safe dry beach at high tide, waves right to the dunes. There does look to be one north of us, a point sticking out might be beach fishable. At the point, north of us, is the inlet for our slough. The cut is farther south, past the motel. Way too long of a stretch for it to stay like that. We might have one shortly within casting distance.

Didn't wet a line, never do on the first day. I unpack, park the car, toss the keys on the bedroom dresser and enjoy an adult beverage as I unpack and spend time on the deck reading the beach and watching other fisherfolks. The folks to the south caught a few 12" or so bluefish and what looked to be a small croaker. Folks north of us found the sting ray hole. I saw one fought and lost, two landed and released and just a few minutes ago, another one lost to line breaking. Nothing huge like a car hood, these were only about 3 feet across.

Bait is available! Bunker, finger mullet, cobs and jumpers. I bought some of my standard, shrimp, half a dozen finger, two cobs. and two bunker. I didn't see any bait in the waves out front. No problem with bait being available in the near future so no reason to stock up and have to keep it fresh.

The rest is for folks who would like to know the details. I'll give a basic rundown on the fishing first, then more detailed for folks who'd like to know this sort of junk.

Rigged up 4 poles for the morning bite. I also brought 4 more from the stable, in case the need arises. That 7' light pole is nice, but some days you REALLY need a 7' pole that will toss just a little more or have more backbone. You know how it goes... I think I brought 4 or 5 backup reels, just in case also.

9' D-Blue with a Cabela's Salt Striker reel, no number on it but about 4000 size. (perfect fit for it, for my uses, is a Stradic 5000, 6000 is alright but a bit heavy and more reel than it needs) Has 10# Tritanium line and a 40# double bottom rig (Bottom Bob Special!) with two 3/0 Eagle Claw Octopus Circle hooks (my favorite and go to size for the beach). This is my metal slinging stick, throws 2 ounces a mile but I'll be relaxing tomorrow so will start with 2 ounces on it. I have leaders and rigs tied so if something does show up, one cut and one knot and I'm casting. I'll be fishing close in the slough with this one. I LOVE this rod!! I wish I had bought the whole line when they first came out and were $50. Maybe it is just my NY and NJ surf fishing upbringing but this rod is the ticket. 

10' Tsunami Air Wave with a Stradic 6000 FH, 12# test, standard Bottom Bob rig and hooks. It says 2 to 4 but will handle 5 easily and if needed 6 ounces. This will be for trying the outer bar, I'll start with 3 ounces, which was holding today, and go to 4 or 5 if needed.

7' Tsunami Airwave with a Sedona 4000, 6# line. I made a Carolina rig, #2 Khale hook, 20# leader and 1 ounce egg sinker. I like to filet a finger mullet and fish the drop off for flounder. I have a 6' lighter rod that is perfect for this, but the Red Drum that are around are over slot so I want to at least stand a chance of landing one.

Then the heaver, nothing fancy. 12' Ocean Master listed at 6 to 12 ounces. If you search YouTube you will see folks casting a brick with it, it is a telephone pole! LOL! Emblem XT 6000 reel with 17# Tritanium line. Not sure what brand of hook, but 8/0 circle, short 80# leader, 50# shock leader and 17# running line.

Any other specifics, ask as I go along. I'll try to post once a day, maybe evening, maybe the next morning.....


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Good review of your gear. I look forward to keeping up this week.

How far down the coast are you from entering Buxton? We usually stay at the first one, Outer Banks Motel. Nothing great but its fairly cheap and on the water.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The pup made me smile ... Thanks!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

bacpacker said:


> Good review of your gear. I look forward to keeping up this week.
> 
> How far down the coast are you from entering Buxton? We usually stay at the first one, Outer Banks Motel. Nothing great but its fairly cheap and on the water.


Unit 108! But don't tell anyone.


----------

